# I'm New



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello... I'm new to breeding fancy mice and could use some help, I've done research but it's always better to ask experienced people. I maybe young but I have had a lot of experience with mouse rescuing, which unfortunately ended last year.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

welcome, feel free to ask any question you have on the forum and anyone who can help will


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks I will be sure to I just got my male mouse


----------



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

